# HYmer Camp 64 (1990) Manual?



## timtimpeggy (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone know here I can download a manual for my Hymer Camp 64? I've only got the German version and my German's not good enough
thanks
Tim


----------



## Robcm (Jun 10, 2012)

Tim, did you find a manual. I am after one too. 
Rob


----------



## courty (Apr 25, 2012)

Try writing/email Hymer in Germany, I've emailed a couple of times and both times they came back in a day or two with a scanned copy of the manual. Really good service and I got a welcome to Hymer note too !

Courty


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Tim. Peter Russek manual pretty good for the mechanical side of things on ebay or amazon
I have the interior instruction book supplied with vehicle in english 
I have the hymercamp55 2.5td 8)


----------



## Robcm (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks! I just emailed hymer to ask for it. And I will get the Russek book ordered. 
Thanks again!


----------

